# Les Applications retirées de l'Appstore



## diamondtoy (24 Décembre 2011)

Il y a quelques jours, je me suis pris à restaurer mon iPhone, le trouvant parfois trop lent et autres raisons futiles.
Ayant souscrit à IOS5 et son service iCloud depuis leur sorti, toutes mes applications et leurs sauvegardes sont donc stockées sur icloud.
Du coup au moment de la restauration si l'une de vos applications avaient été retiré de l'appstore vous n'aurais plus la possibilité de la récupérer.
Vous pourrais éventuellement supprimer la sauvegarde iCloud et synchroniser vos applications directement avec votre mac/pc.
Mais il y a des chances pour que iTunes doivent supprimer et réinstaller toutes les applications. Ce qui signifie la perte de vos sauvegardes.

Bref tout ça pour en venir aux dites applications supprimée.
Certaines applications sont supprimées par Apple directement, d'autres par leur propre éditeur. En effet je faisais partie des acheteurs d'une application nommé 1000 bornes® HD
Cette application était vendu en trois versions différentes. Ipod/Ipad/Universelle.
Lors d'une promotion j'avais donc acheté l'universelle. Malheureusement celle ci n'était plus disponible sur l'appstore je me retrouve dans l'incapacité de téléchargé ni la version ipod ni la version ipad. Heureusement que j'ai encore la version sur mon mac.

Du coup dans ce genre de situation, doit on contacter Apple ou l'éditeur? Et surtout que demander?


----------



## k8be (27 Décembre 2011)

Salut, je viens de prendre contact avec Apple quant à la suppression de l'application Texas Hold'em. Ils ne veulent rien, mais alors rien savoir. La dictature Apple l'emporte. Simplement, je ne pense pas qu'Apple soit à ce point au dessus des lois et que supprimer une App que tu as achetée en refusant de te fournir l'IPA soit très légal.

Si tu as d'autres pistes, je suis preneur.


----------



## MaaximeC. (6 Février 2012)

Bonjour.

Si votre appli a été importer sur iTunes, connecter votre iDevice, aller dans son interface sur iTunes, aller dans "Applications" séléctionner "Synchroniser les applications" et séléctionnez votre app ! Cela synchronisera votre iBidule et ajoutera l'application en question meme si elle a été supprimée du store !


----------



## arbaot (9 Février 2012)

petit rappel on n'achète pas une app mais une licence d'utilisation...


----------



## subsole (10 Février 2012)

arbaot a dit:


> petit rappel on n'achète pas une app mais une licence d'utilisation...



À quoi sert une licence d'utilisation sans l'application ?


----------



## arbaot (15 Février 2012)

Besoin d'un cours express de droit? 

y'a iTunes U pour ça


----------

